

Exploring the software behind Facebook, the world’s largest site - hugoc
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/06/18/the-software-behind-facebook/

======
mseebach
Something doesn't add up:

 _Facebook serves 570 billion page views per month_

 _Facebook’s systems serve 1.2 million photos per second. This doesn’t include
the images served by Facebook’s CDN._

That's an average of 5,45 photos pr. pageview, excluding CDN-served images.

[http://www.google.dk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=(1,2+mi...](http://www.google.dk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=\(1,2+million*60+*+60+*+24*+30\)/570+billion&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

~~~
jrnkntl
Open your news feed, i get at least 15-20 photos. Go to a profile page, you
see their wall and photo's they're tagged in for example. Most of the time
thats above 5 as well.

~~~
mseebach
I just did, and all of those are served from fbcdn.net.

~~~
pjscott
If I remember correctly, Facebook uses the CDN as a cache for images, and
loads from central servers when there's a cache miss. Even with a very large
cache, there will be compulsory misses as new photos are loaded into cache.
That might help explain their figures.

